#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Topicos duplicados

## SDM

Pessoal gostaria de pedir encarecidamente que fosse evitado ao MAXIMO se duplicar topicos, se acontecer de vc postar no forum errado, td bem dexa pra la, na proxima vc presta mais atencao, num precisa postar a msm coisa num forum diferente....pq eh mto chato olhar ali do lado e ver o mesmo topico duplicado 2, 3 e ateh 4 vezes.....vc acaba sem saber qual ajudar....e outra pessoa pode acabar respondendo a msm coisa (com palavras diferentes) em um dos outros....ai agente acaba se perdendo....

Desde ja agradeco a colaboracao de todos... :wink:

----------


## PiTsA

concordo!

----------


## aguizo

assino embaixo ....

----------


## LenTu

LenTu....

tah assinado....... hauahuahuaha... 

Ps: chataum esses flooders di forum ai....

:wink:

----------


## wrochal

Eu tmb concordo,

o que vcs acharam do meu banner abaixo..

----------


## chvt

Concordo SDM! wrochal, ficou maneiro esse banner, só não gostei das cores, porque não combina com o LinuxIT, que tal um preto com verde? Fica ai a sugestão..

----------


## chvt

PiTsA,

Você não tem criatividade o suficiente para por uma imagem na assinatura diferente da minha não? :x 

SDM,

Bem que você poderia deixar esse tópico fixo, né?  :Smile:

----------


## osmousf

Concordo com o pessoal, 
ah o banner ficou show!!

Assim que encontrar um irado irei colocar, UHuhuahuhauhauhauha

----------


## SDM

> PiTsA,
> 
> Você não tem criatividade o suficiente para por uma imagem na assinatura diferente da minha não? :x 
> 
> SDM,
> 
> Bem que você poderia deixar esse tópico fixo, né?


eu ateh poderia ter colocado....mas o q eh um topico fixo???  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: 

WrochaL: Fico dahora msm....mas achu q o fundo pudia ser preto e as letras verde claro :wink:

----------


## wrochal

Pessoal,

Se eu colocar preto o fundo vai sumir o TUX e detalhe o linuxit esta em faze de reformulação, e as cores q vai ser é Azul, laranja e branco..

faloui,

----------


## chvt

SDM,

Logo quando você vai postar um tópico, logo em baixo de: 'Notificar-me quando for respondida' tem: 'Colocar o tópico como: Normal Fixo' dai é só selecionar: Fixo
Um post fixo, ele fica no topo, sem sair assim que alguém crie outro post fixo, entendeu? :wink:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pronto coloquei como fixo  :Smile: ))

----------


## SDM

> pronto coloquei como fixo ))


aee valeu scorpion :wink: 


chvt: agora intendi....eu sempre vi esse troco de topico fixo mas nunca tinha intendido q lhufas era issu....valeu

----------


## chvt

Valeu scorpion.  :Big Grin:

----------


## wrochal

Caros,

Decidi trocar minha cara, estou me inspirando no mundo TUX.....

rsrsrsrs.

falou

----------


## MarcusMaciel

wrochal tu e horrivel AUHAUHuhaUHA  :Smile:

----------


## PiTsA

> PiTsA,
> 
> Você não tem criatividade o suficiente para por uma imagem na assinatura diferente da minha não? :x


meu, para com esta atitude infantil do tipo "ahh o seu é igual o meu, vo conta pra minha mãe"
já havia respondido estes comentários anteriormente, veja:

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...wtopic&t=11037

nunca havia visto seu banner, lindo banner por sinal, ou melhor vi sim! acho que o site do slackware usa seu banner tb! cara vc é o criador do banner do slackware!!! demais heim!

minhas palavras estão resumidas no link acima...

e prefiro que isto morra aqui.

----------


## wrochal

Scorpion

Pq sou ridiculo, você não gostou..?

falou,
rsrsr

----------


## SDM

Ai meus deusus....me sinto obrigado a reabrir esse topico.....

mas scorpion num tem como colocar pra num ser permitido a insersao de Titulos de Topico duplicados??? assim quando o cara tentasse criar um topico com o titulo q ja existe apareceria um link pro topico ja existente.....assim ele poderia ver o topico pra saber se o q disseram vai ajudar ou ainda continuar o topico.....

----------


## LenTu

eh eh uma solução... mas tu acha q naum iria ter os cabaçinhos q ia colocar um ponto... ou uma virgula a mais soh pra naum fikar igual ??

acho q a unica saida di parah di veiz com issu... eh naum responder qdo for topico duplicado...

ou apagar imediatamente um dos topicos qdo se notar q eh duplicado... sei lah... soh sei q FLOODER eh phoda.... pqp.... 

mas di resto.. eh uma saida pra dificultar... esses Flooders malditos.... 

di qq forma... foi boa a ideia filhaum....huahuahuahuahua

:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## epf

Ae comunidade,
Fico da hora mesmo o banner...Ja que isso aqui virou descontracoa, em off, queria saber como colocar uma imagem deixaixo do nick diferente dos que j existem..u

Abracos
Atenciosamente
EPF

----------


## Jim

Galera....

O dono do tópico deveria ser o primeiro a não gostar da idéia de repetir tópico... divide a discussão, e as soluções... galera... mais cuidado pra não piorar a situação...

----------


## SDM

> Galera....
> 
> O dono do tópico deveria ser o primeiro a não gostar da idéia de repetir tópico... divide a discussão, e as soluções... galera... mais cuidado pra não piorar a situação...


aannn...eu num intendi o q vc quiz dizer....mas concordo!!! :lol: 

e isso aqui num viro off nao pomba(nao podemos falar palavrao q eh coisa feia).... :wink:

----------

